# show of your geckos!



## gecko-mad (May 14, 2009)

show me your gecko pictures!


----------



## Gecko :) (May 14, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/gecko--5874/albums/knobbies-1071 <------ Pics here 
Sorry about the link, but saves me uploading them all


----------



## Freeloader (May 14, 2009)

Nice looking hypo's.


----------



## snocodile (May 14, 2009)

Heres my thick tails


----------



## snakehunter (May 14, 2009)

hypo northern velvets


----------



## snocodile (May 14, 2009)

Snakehunter those must be the most awsome geckos ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:8)


----------



## Gecko :) (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Frogboy 

Nice Velvets SnakeHunter  ,. did they come from SpongeBob?


----------



## Jay84 (May 16, 2009)

Here are my new babies. only got them 2 days ago and very very pleased with them!

This is the little boy






Female





And the pair together






Will definitely be getting more of these guys. Already they have won me over to be one of my favourites!


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 7, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jun 7, 2009)

wow you have some great pics here guys


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 7, 2009)

Marmorata


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 7, 2009)

there on the must have list!


----------



## Callopistes (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello,

I have 1.0 Paroedura picta and 1.0 coleonyx mitaratus in the same Terrarium


----------



## Callopistes (Jun 8, 2009)

......


----------



## warren63 (Jun 8, 2009)

Geez mine are too fast to to hang around for a pic


----------



## herpkeeper (Jun 8, 2009)

some Nephrurus Asper / Amyae


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 8, 2009)

warren63, is your gecko of the strophrurus genus?


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 8, 2009)

there are some relly awsome geckos 

are they hard to look after


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 8, 2009)

they are awsome to keep and only difficult (this is only some times ) when you breed them! and the great thing is if you breed geckos and sell the offspring they will pay for themselves in no time!


----------



## warren63 (Jun 8, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> warren63, is your gecko of the strophrurus genus?


 
Its a Oedura Rhombifier, full shot below


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 8, 2009)

nice!


----------



## dscot60 (Jun 12, 2009)

nice gex


----------



## Lovemydragons (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my marbled velvets. Pic 1 and 2 are my first, and pic 3 is my second one.

I'm thinking they're maybe both girls, so I think I may be looking for a number 3.


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 12, 2009)

snakehunter said:


> hypo northern velvets



:shock::shock:soo cute!!!!


----------



## snakehunter (Jun 12, 2009)

Gecko :) said:


> Thanks Frogboy
> 
> Nice Velvets SnakeHunter  ,. did they come from SpongeBob?



They sure did, Bob has some very nice animals


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jun 12, 2009)

has any1 got any giant leaf tailed gecko's would love to see a photo of one of those


----------



## ADZz_93 (Jun 12, 2009)

One of my Female Milli




and My Male.....


----------



## CraigColeman (Jun 12, 2009)

A few of mine...


----------



## CraigColeman (Jun 12, 2009)

and a few Oedura


----------



## ADZz_93 (Jun 12, 2009)

love that leaf tail.....
can u keep them in vic? i cant see them on the list?


----------



## CraigColeman (Jun 12, 2009)

I dont think so, I heard rumors not long ago tht the list is changing?? anyone know whats happening about that?


----------



## dscot60 (Jun 12, 2009)

love the leaf tails how much are leaf tails and can u keep them on class 1 in nsw???
cheers


----------



## ADZz_93 (Jun 12, 2009)

hav a look on the nsw dse site, you will see everything your allowed to keep, and on what license


----------



## dscot60 (Jun 12, 2009)

awk cheers ADZz wat bought pricing tho 
cheers


----------



## CraigColeman (Jun 12, 2009)

Leafies can be very hard to get ahold of, depends on the species. Cornutus just went for $1000 for an adult pair not long ago, which I think is cheap. Salebrosus again are very hard to come by, I would suggest around $400-500 a hatchy. Wyberba went not that long ago for $350 a hatchy, again cheap IMO.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 12, 2009)

craig, what species of leaf tail is that one? hes an awsome specimen!


----------



## CraigColeman (Jun 12, 2009)

There are two, the first is Saltuarius Cornutus (northern leaf tail) the other is Salebrosus (rough throated leaf tail)


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 12, 2009)

there sick! hard to get hold of?


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 13, 2009)

anymore pics?


----------

